

Windows 10's Torrent-U-Like updates slurp your precious bandwidth - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/07/31/windows_10_torrent_updates/

======
teaneedz
Sneaky and resulted in me not wanting to touch this OS with a 10 foot pole.
Companies are getting away with way too much these days just because they can.

------
scholia
Already being discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9982917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9982917)

~~~
Sami_Lehtinen
Thanks. It seems that same stuff can have so many different headlines that
it's hard to find if something has already been discussed.

